# this eve



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

was thinking about taking my wide out this evening to do some walking by the chimney on scenic. Has anyone ever had any luck in that area?

Matt


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope you are talking about flounder....

I'm not sure I would want to be down in that area after dark, or during the day for that matter. If you read the police reports in the paper there's alot of ah.... "activities" going on down there amongst the "don't ask don't tell" crowd.:no:


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

i have killed a few over the years there,by boat of course,if u can find it not muddy.I def wouldnt recommend spending to much time on land in that area though or parking your truck where your buddys will see it there


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

mackdaddy06 said:


> i have killed a few over the years there,by boat of course,if u can find it not muddy.I def wouldnt recommend spending to much time on land in that area though or parking your truck where your buddys will see it there


I'm not from the area so I wasn't familiar with the reputation of the chimney. My wife and I did walk down but the water was entirely too murky to see fish. I wasn't very comfortable walking down those trails you have to walk down to get to the water. And we were followed in the way back to the truck. Lesson learned! So we took our stuff and went out to CBB but no fish there either. I guess I'm going to have to go back to Panama City to kill a fish....

Matt


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

flattiestalker said:


> I'm not from the area so I wasn't familiar with the reputation of the chimney. My wife and I did walk down but the water was entirely too murky to see fish. I wasn't very comfortable walking down those trails you have to walk down to get to the water. And we were followed in the way back to the truck. Lesson learned! So we took our stuff and went out to CBB but no fish there either. I guess I'm going to have to go back to Panama City to kill a fish....
> 
> Matt


*Followed ON the way back that is*

Matt


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

"Don't ask don't tell crowd" 

That's a good one, I had to pick myself up off the floor from laughing.

You hit the nail on the head so to speak on that one.

I wouldn't even eat a fish that swam by that area.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in high school, I stuck a lot of nice flatties over in Dickerson city. That is in Garcon Point. I can give you some rough directions if your intrested, however, I have no idea how the area is now a days. It has been 10 yrs since I have been there, might be intrested in finding out my self!

As for the chimney, stay away, far, far, away, lol


----------

